# No Lwjgl



## Koloso (4. Apr 2016)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mich heut mal ein wenig in Lwjgl einfinden habe auch schon ein wenig damit programmiert, nur wenn ich das ganze in Intellij ausführen möchte hab ich das Problem, dass ich folgenden Fehler bekommen, von welchem ich keine Ahnung habe woran es liegen könnte.



```
Exception in thread "Thread-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1865)
    at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:870)
    at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1122)
    at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
    at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
    at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
    at com.github.shortcube.lwjgltest.init(RubyDung.java:45)
    at com.github.shortcube.lwjgltest.run(RubyDung.java:86)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
```

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Jardcore (4. Apr 2016)

Hast du die lwjgl Bibliothek zu deinem Projekt hinzugefügt?
Der Fehler kommt in Eclipse zu mindestens dann, wenn man das vergessen hat.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Apr 2016)

http://wiki.lwjgl.org/wiki/Setting_Up_LWJGL_with_IntelliJ_IDEA


----------

